# [SOLVED] Problem w wprowadzaniem polskich liter

## XoYoZo13

Witam

Mam taki problem. Nie moge wprowadzac polskich liter ani w firefoxie ani w innych programach. Robilem wszystko wedlug polskiej dokumentacji gentoo i polskie litery wyswietla ale nie moge ich wprowadzac. Wiem ze ten temat byl juz wiele razy i probowalem zastosowac tamte rady ale nic nie zadzialalo. Gentoo mam od 2 tygodni.

Log z "locale"

```
LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=C

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

PozdrawiamLast edited by XoYoZo13 on Sun Aug 14, 2011 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

cat ~/.xinitrc

 *Quote:*   

> export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-
> 
> exec sexkbmap pl  # to odpowiada za ustawienie klawiatury.
> 
> exec numlockx
> ...

 

Mój ~/.xinitrc - powinno pomóc.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak, jezeli nie ustawiles w xorgu mapy klawiatury to setxkbmap powinien dac rade.

----------

## XoYoZo13

Dzięki

"setxkbmap pl" działa ale musiałem ustawić je w startupie fluxboxa.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Tak, jezeli nie ustawiles w xorgu mapy klawiatury to setxkbmap powinien dac rade.

 

W xorg.conf mam wpis:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option   "XkbLayout" "pl"

   Option  "XkbModel"  "pc105"

EndSection

```

więc nie wiem dlaczego nie działało.

Zaraz dodam [SOLVED].

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz Xorg.0.log.

----------

## XoYoZo13

Zawartość xorg.o.log:

```
[   113.221] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[   113.221] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   113.221] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Gentoo

[   113.221] Current Operating System: Linux MATRIX 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Sun Aug 14 14:33:50 CEST 2011 x86_64

[   113.221] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda5

[   113.221] Build Date: 20 July 2011  01:19:29PM

[   113.221]  

[   113.221] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[   113.221]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   113.221] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   113.221] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 14 17:42:30 2011

[   113.222] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   113.222] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   113.222] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   113.222] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   113.222] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   113.222] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   113.222] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   113.222] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   113.222] (**) Option "IgnoreABI" "true"

[   113.222] (**) Ignoring ABI Version

[   113.222] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   113.222] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   113.222] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   113.222] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   113.222] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   113.222] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   113.222] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   113.222] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   113.222] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c7140

[   113.222] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   113.222]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   113.222]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   113.222]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   113.222]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   113.223] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0171:1462:8470 rev 163, Mem @ 0xfb000000/16777216, 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf9f00000/524288, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   113.223] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   113.223] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.223] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.223] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.223] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.223] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.223] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.223] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   113.224] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   113.227] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   113.227]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.227]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   113.227] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  96.43.19  Wed Oct 27 10:08:09 PDT 2010

[   113.227] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   113.227] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   113.227] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   113.227] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.227]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.227]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   113.227]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   113.227] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   113.228] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   113.228] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   113.228] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   113.228] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   113.228] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   113.228] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   113.228] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   113.228] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   113.228] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.228]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.228]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   113.228]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   113.228] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   113.228] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   113.228] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   113.228] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   113.228] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   113.228] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   113.228] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   113.228] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   113.228] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   113.228] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   113.228] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   113.228] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.228]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[   113.228]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   113.228]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   113.228] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   113.228] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   113.229] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   113.229] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   113.229]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.229]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   113.229] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  96.43.19  Wed Oct 27 09:46:48 PDT 2010

[   113.229] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   113.229] (++) using VT number 7

[   113.235] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   113.235] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   113.235] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   113.236] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.236]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.236]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   113.236] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   113.236] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   113.236] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   113.236] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   113.236] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   113.236] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   113.236] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   113.236] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[   113.236] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[   113.236] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[   113.830] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce4 MX 440 at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   113.831] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 65536 kBytes

[   113.831] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.00.45.91

[   113.831] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

[   113.831] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   113.831] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 MX 440 at PCI:1:0:0:

[   113.831] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LG F900B (CRT-0)

[   113.831] (--) NVIDIA(0): LG F900B (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   113.831] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[   113.831] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   113.831] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

[   113.831] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

[   113.831] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   113.831] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   113.831] (--) Depth 25 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   113.833] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

[   113.935] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

[   114.018] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   114.027] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

[   114.033] (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

[   114.033] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   114.033] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   114.033] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   114.033] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   114.034] (==) RandR enabled

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   114.034] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   114.034] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   114.302] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[   114.303] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   114.303] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   114.303] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   114.303] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   114.303]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 2.6.0

[   114.303]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   114.303]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   114.303] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   114.303] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   114.303] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   114.303] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   114.303] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   114.303] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   114.303] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   114.303] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   114.334] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[   114.334] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   114.334] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   114.334] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   114.334] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   114.334] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   114.335] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   114.335] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   114.335] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   114.335] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   114.335] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event3)

[   114.335] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   114.335] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[   114.335] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   114.335] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[   114.335] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   114.335] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   114.335] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   114.335] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   114.335] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   114.341] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[   114.341] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   114.341] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   114.341] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   114.341] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   114.341] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   114.341] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   114.341] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   114.341] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   114.341] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   114.342] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event1)

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   114.342] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[   114.342] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   114.342] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[   114.342] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   114.342] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   114.342] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   114.342] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   114.342] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   114.342] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   114.342] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   114.342] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   114.343] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event5)

[   114.343] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

```

Znalazłem tam "xkb_layout us" ale nie wiem dlaczego.

Tak przy okazji nie wiem czy można jakoś skrócić [code].

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> [   113.222] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled. 

 

Moj /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "keyboard-all"

   Option    "XkbOptions"  "lv3:ralt_switch_multikey" 

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

   MatchIsKeyboard   "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## XoYoZo13

Wole już nie kombinować z xorgiem. setxkbmap mi wystarcza. Ale i tak dzięki za pomoc i zainteresowanie.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Tak, jezeli nie ustawiles w xorgu mapy klawiatury to setxkbmap powinien dac rade.

 

Xorga od lat ustawiam przez nvidia-xconfig, i do niego praktycznie nie zaglądam, poza ewentualnie dodaniem parametrów wyśwwietlania poprzez ustawienia Modeline.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Xorga od lat ustawiam przez nvidia-xconfig, i do niego praktycznie nie zaglądam, poza ewentualnie dodaniem parametrów wyśwwietlania poprzez ustawienia Modeline.

  Myślałem, że modeline i monitory CRT to relikt przeszłości.  :Smile: 

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Nowych oczu kupić się nie da - lepiej szanujmy obecne - jak najlepiej.

  [OT]Biorąc pod uwagę ceny dzisiejszych LCD warto chyba dla własnego zdrowia zainwestować w monitor ze złączem cyfrowym.[/OT]

XoYoZo13, ostatnio mieszają trochę w systemie i chyba nie mogą się zdecydować co jest lepsze (jeszcze nie tak dawno zwalili ustawienia na HAL-a, a teraz z powrotem jest w X.orgu i mam nadzieję, że tak już zostanie). U mnie ustawienie klawiatury wymusza coś takiego:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

Regułka umieszczona jest /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-keyboard.conf. Polecam przetestować, przydatne zwłaszcza gdy często wpinasz/wypinasz klawiaturę - przydatne dla osób posiadających laptopa i korzystających często z pełnowymiarowej klawiatury.

Warto też zwrócić uwagę na nazewnictwo, spróbuj u siebie zamienić "XkbLayout" na "xkb_layout".

Gdyby to miało jakieś znaczenie mam najnowszy, stabilny serwer X:

x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.2

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

----------

## Jacekalex

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   Xorga od lat ustawiam przez nvidia-xconfig, i do niego praktycznie nie zaglądam, poza ewentualnie dodaniem parametrów wyśwwietlania poprzez ustawienia Modeline.  Myślałem, że modeline i monitory CRT to relikt przeszłości. 
> 
>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   Nowych oczu kupić się nie da - lepiej szanujmy obecne - jak najlepiej.  [OT]Biorąc pod uwagę ceny dzisiejszych LCD warto chyba dla własnego zdrowia zainwestować w monitor ze złączem cyfrowym.[/OT]
> 
> ............
> ...

 

[OT]

Stary CRT IIyama czy NEC - 21 cali?

U mnie działały z rozdzieczością 1280x1024@110Hz lub 1152x864@130hz.

Jak na razie żaden LCD czy LED nie wyrabia takich parametrów.

Złącze cyfrowe? - chyba HDMI lub DisplayPort, bo normalny DVI-D nie ma nawet 80% możliwości DVI-A, czy D-sub.

A poza tym na razie nie widziałem na oczy monitora LCD, niezalleżnie czy podswietlany diodami LED, czy tradycyjny LCD, który przestrzenią barw dorówna technologii CRT.

99% monitorów LCD do 900 zł nie potrafi wyświetlić poprawnie koloru czarnego, już pomijąjąc fakt, co LCD może zrobić z czcionkami.

Natomiast matryce PVA są trochę lepsze, ale ceny na razie mają zaporowe, a jakosć taką sobie (mam na myśli modele do 2000 zł).

Także LED oceniam ciągle jeszcze w kategoriach przyszłościowych, za to LCD to w ogóle nie jest monitor (i monitorem nie będzie, dopóki nie zacznie wyświetlac białego i czarnego koloru prawidłowo).

Jest jeszcze technologia OLED, bardzo ciekawa, ale mocno niedopracowana, miewa problemy z trwałością matrycy.

A tandety kupować nie warto... nawet, jeśli jest nowoczesna jak diabli.[/OT]

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

[OT] *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> To by było na tyle 

  Wiem, że większość LCD nie wyciąga nawet 60Hz, ale zapominasz również dlaczego tak wysokie odświeżanie ekranu w monitorach CRT jest ważne - mniejsze migotanie, które bezpośrednio się przekłada na komfort pracy i zdrowie. Przestrzeń barw jak najbardziej, smużenie, jasność, odwzorowanie czerni (tutaj technologia kuleje, niestety nigdy nie uda się wyprodukować materiału w 100% pochłaniającego światło), kąty widzenia, zniekształcenie kolorów przy nawet lekkim odchyleniu głowy, to wszystko nadal wady LCD. Z cenami trochę przesadzasz obecnie Samsung F2380 z matrycą cPVA kosztuje niecałe 1000zł, do gier dla wymagających zupełnie się nie nadaje (smuży jak jasna cholera) ale do pseudo profesjonalnej/półprofesjonalnej obróbki grafiki jak najbardziej.

Poza tym czarny i biały to nie kolory i wynikają właśnie z natury LCD. Tutaj niestety trzeba czekać na OLED lub podobne technologie.

A co oznacza te 80% możliwości? Przesyłanie cyfrowe jest bardziej efektywne i w ogóle nie rozumiem jakie mogą to być możliwości. Ewentualnie problemy ze słabym układem RAMDAC, który również w dużej mierze rzutował na jakoś uzyskiwanego obrazu (krótko mówiąc dobry monitor + kiepska karta = kiepski obraz). Przy cyfrowej transmisji obrazu na jakość ma wpływ w całości wyświetlacz.

PS. Nawet zakładając, że masz ostatni wypust CRT to możesz mieć już na tyle wypalony luminofor, że będzie ciemniejszy niż niejeden nowy LCD.[/OT]

----------

## Jacekalex

Twoje tezy już napisały wszystkie portale specjalistyczne i powtarzają codziennie wszyscy sprzedawcy, marketoidy i  inni "eksperci".

I dziwnym trafem zawsze takie argumenty służą odwracania kota ogonem, i wciskaniu LCD z matrycą TN jako monitor.

Faktycznie monitory o częstotliwościach 120 - 130 Hz już wchodzą do produkcji, ale są reklamowane jako 3D, i stosuje się w nich podobne okulary, jak w starych monitorach CTX ponad 10 lat temu.

I przy okazji wciska się dość dziwne matryce, np pewnei nowy model maczas reakcji  5 ms na 2D i 3 ms na 3D, co można wytłumaczyć tak, że wsadzili do niego 2 matryce, których w normalnych monitorach nikt by już nie kupił bez extra przeceny.

Za jakiś rok wrzucą tam 2 matryce po 2 ms każda, i czas reakcji będzie ok.

Za to cyfrowe łacze, to nie jest nowa jakość  dla użytkownika, tylko mechanizm zapewniający działanie DRM, zaimplementowanego w Viście.

W normalnych warunkach, o ile sprawny przewód  analogowy nie przechodzi przez działająca kuchenkę mikrofalową, to on nie ma żadnych zakłóceń, i nie ma też żadnej różnicy na ekranie. 

Za to np w LG była długa lista monitorów, które na DVI-D miały częstotliwość o 10 HZ mniejszą, niż na analogu.

A tu masz conieco o ekonomii i biznesie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV8EhwbTecU

Edyta:

Ja o monitorze LED pomyślę, kiedy takie modele będą w normalnej sprzedaży (czyli niedługo, ale chyba raczej  nie za tydzień)  :Wink: 

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Mon Aug 15, 2011 2:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sebas86

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> W normalnych warunkach, o ile sprawny przewód  analogowy nie przechodzi przez działająca kuchenkę mikrofalową, to on nie ma żadnych zakłóceń, i nie ma też żadnej różnicy na ekranie. 

  Zrobić Ci zdjęcie tego samego monitora podłączonego złączem analogowym i cyfrowym z przepiękną poświatą, rozmazanymi fontami i zniekształconymi kolorami? Podejrzewam, że każdy jeden CRT ma nie lada problem z FullHD przy częstotliwości 60Hz. Efekty te stają się jeszcze bardziej widoczne kiedy podłączam ten sam monitor, tym samym kablem do netbooka.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Za to np w LG była długa lista monitorów, które na DVI-D miały częstotliwość o 10 HZ mniejszą, niż na analogu.
> 
> To by było na tyle

  Ciekawy przypadek z chęcią dowiedziałbym się więcej, znając życie pewnie przystosowali analogowy złom, który się nie sprzedał jakimś pokracznym przetwornikiem i było to 3-4 lata temu - niestety analogowe LCD... nie wiem nawet jakim epitetem to określić... niestety sam musiałem się męczyć w pracy na takim badziewiu, również od LG...

Są też standardowe (nie reklamowane jako 3D) ekrany odświeżane z częstotliwością 100Hz. 120 to normalny postęp, a że przy okazji częstotliwość ta wystarczy do płynnego prezentowania materiałów 3D... marketingowców niestety się nie pozbędziesz.

A co ma biznes do tego, że masz ostry i niemigoczący obraz? To, że się produkuje całą masę sprzętu, który psuje się po okresie gwarancji to jedno. Zauważ też, że w filmie mowa o latach 40... myślisz, że twój CRT jest dużo lepszy i nikomu przy jego produkcji nie zależało aby zdechł kiedy przyjdzie na niego pora?  :Wink: [/OT]

Gdyby się tak czepiać, to programiści tworzący oprogramowanie na Linuksa też chyba podchwycili bakcyla, co chwile coś psują i zmieniają nie wprowadzając znaczących ulepszeń, a support i zapotrzebowanie na ogarniętch w tym wszystkim ludzi też będzie.  :Razz: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Jak będę chciał dalej czytać lub słuchać taki marketingowy bełkot, to się przejdę do Vobisa, nie musisz się produkować.

Albo wezmę dowolny prospekt Samsunga, LG czy Benq.

Także nie musisz się wysillać, zeby mnie nawracać na jedynie sluszną ideologię nowoczesności za wszelką cenę.

Zwłaszcza, ze to raczej daremny trud.  :Wink: 

Natomiast mój NEC wyśiwetla max 2048x1536@85Hz (czyli nie HD), i  np 1920x1080@85Hz (też nie HD, osągnięcie HD, to sukces tchnologii LCD, stare monitory po prostu to wyświetlają, bez żadnych fajerwerków, tudzież innych  ochów i achów), a chodzi obecnie na codzień na 1280x1024@110Hz - i taka rozdziejczość wystarcza mi do wszystkiego.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Także nie musisz się wysillać, zeby mnie nawracać na jedynie sluszną ideologię nowoczesności za wszelką cenę.
> 
> Zwłaszcza, ze to raczej daremny trud. )

  Nie mam nawet takiego zamiaru. Gratuluję monitora z górnej półki i równie dobrego okablowania do niego. No i życzę jak najdłuższej, bezawaryjnej pracy, bo raczej nowego nie uda się już kupić. Ze swoim rozstałem się bez żalu, zaczął się wypalać i mieć problemy z koncentracją wiązki (piękne przebarwienia i rozmycia na obrzeżach). No, ale coś za coś, przynajmniej moje oczy i plecy są mi wdzięczne, spadek odwzorowania kolorów i jasność jakoś przeboleję.

To teraz chyba czekamy SlashBeast i wycięcie z wątku, co?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

No panowie, dla od offtopicu macie oddzielny dzial. Nastepnym razem raczki bede obcinal.

----------

